
4 The Lulz - apievangelist
http://techcrunch.com/2011/06/18/4-the-lulz/
======
saulrh
For me, the most interesting paragraph was at the very end:

    
    
      Not many, if any, of the people I know from back then
      made it big in tech. The ones that stayed in security
      disappeared, working for people I’m too scared to ask
      about.
    

I've heard things like this often enough from people reputable enough that it
could be true. What I never hear, though, is _how often_. If you're really
good enough to steal a hundred million credit card numbers from Sony, break
into Lawrence Livermore, or build a ten-million-node botnet... what are your
chances? And how many people a year pull it off?

[disclaimer: I'm just a curious infosponge, not a cracker. I probably couldn't
do stuff like this if I wanted to.]

